# Recipes You Tried That Turned Out Awful



## fmdog44 (Jan 11, 2020)

Just read some comments on a recipe I thought sounded great but the comments said it was awful so I thought I would offer this question to the members.


----------



## Lc jones (Jan 11, 2020)

A lemon orzo soup! Whoever said lemon in a soup was tasty must’ve lost their taste buds, LOL!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 11, 2020)

Many years ago my Mom and I tried to make an apple strudel using puff pastry from a box. We never used that type of pastry and I guess we didn't know we should separate all the thin sheets of dough. We used the whole box. After baking, it was so heavy and gooey and leaking all over it took the two of us to carry it out to the garbage can.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 11, 2020)

Me and curry do NOT get along.  I once made a recipe with curry and had to throw away.  It was in a book about the Okinawa diet.


----------



## Lc jones (Jan 12, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Me and curry do NOT get along.  I once made a recipe with curry and had to throw away.  It was in a book about the Okinawa diet.


I am definitely not a curry fan


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 12, 2020)

I have tried dozens of times but I have never mastered a pie crust recipe. It's more art than science I guess.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 12, 2020)

Not sure if this counts as a proper response, but a few years ago my husband convinced me to get a pressure cooker. I could never master using it. I tried to do corned beef and cabbage in it once. What a disaster. Put the thing in the back of the cupboard and never used it again.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 12, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Me and curry do NOT get along.  I once made a recipe with curry and had to throw away.  It was in a book about the Okinawa diet.


Not all curry is created equal.

If you want to give it another try start with a package of S&B Golden Curry, add your favorite vegetables or a can of drained chickpeas for a quick easy meal.  I like the HOT but it takes some experimenting to find the one that you enjoy.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm still trying to find the perfect recipe for gingerbread. My childhood memories of it are as black, sticky and tasting strongly of ginger. I've tried various recipes but most turn out dry and tasteless.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 12, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I'm still trying to find the perfect recipe for gingerbread. My childhood memories of it are as black, sticky and tasting strongly of ginger. I've tried various recipes but most turn out dry and tasteless.



I've had good results with this recipe from the American home cook Marion Cunningham.

If the ground ginger that is available doesn't deliver a little heat/warmth then try adding 1/2-1t of ground black pepper _*or*_ 1/4-1/2 t of ground cayenne.

SOFT GINGERBREAD
If you wish to try this recipe as a bread to accompany a roast or other savory foods, reduce the sugar to 1/4 cup.
2 1/2 cups flour
1 teaspoon cinnamon
2 teaspoons ground ginger
1 teaspoon ground cloves
1/2 cup butter, softened
1/2 cup sugar
1 cup dark molasses
2 teaspoons baking soda
1 cup boiling water
2 eggs, slightly beaten
Combine flour, cinnamon, ginger and cloves in bowl, then sift together onto piece of wax paper. Set aside.
Beat butter in large mixing bowl until smooth and creamy. Add sugar and molasses and continue beating until well blended. Combine baking soda and boiling water and add to butter-sugar mixture, beating well. Add flour mixture and beat until batter is smooth. Add eggs and beat into batter.
Pour batter into greased and floured 9-inch-square pan and bake at 350 degrees until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean, 45 to 55 minutes.
Remove from oven and let cool in pan 5 minutes, then turn onto rack. Serve warm or cool.
Makes 1 (9-inch) cake, 9 servings.


----------



## jujube (Jan 12, 2020)

The Spousal Equivalent watches a lot of cooking shows.  He gets inspired, goes to the store and buys $50 worth of obscure ingredients that will never be used again.  Then he uses every pot in the kitchen, gets very frustrated and usually the dish turns out horrible and he gets depressed.

Me, I tend to stick with what I know.


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 12, 2020)

Some sort of Indian kababs.  I went out and bought all these spices for the recipe but the mix didn't work for my taste buds at all.  Have been leery of Indian foods since.   I do, however, love Thai cuisine.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 12, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Some sort of Indian kababs.  I went out and bought all these spices for the recipe but the mix didn't work for my taste buds at all.  Have been leery of Indian foods since.   I do, however, love Thai cuisine.


Yeah, I'm not a fan of Indian or middle eastern cuisine.  I don't like HOT or very spicy, one little squirt of Sriracha is more than enough for me.  I used to only like Sweet and Sour Pork, but after I became a vegetarian 35 years ago I no longer care for Asian.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 12, 2020)

It was some kind of cake. I should have known better since I never could bake, but this was something called a *magic cake* that I saw on public tv and it intrigued me.

It was a Bundt cake in 2 layers. It was supposed to reverse itself in the pan while it baked. It sort of did, but I couldn't get the dang thing out of the pan in one piece.

_This Chocolate Flan Cake is super delicious, light, simple to make and MAGIC!  The chocolate cake batter goes into the pan first and the milky flan mixture is poured over the top but as it bakes (get ready for this), the layers swap places and the cake ends up on top while the flan settles to the bottom.  _


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 13, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've had good results with this recipe from the American home cook Marion Cunningham.
> 
> If the ground ginger that is available doesn't deliver a little heat/warmth then try adding 1/2-1t of ground black pepper _*or*_ 1/4-1/2 t of ground cayenne.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much, very kind of you.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 13, 2020)

I’ve had  this recipe sitting in a recipe book for in excess of 30  years
Way  back then I got all the ingredients out to make the tart , got part way through the recipe and then realised it had 9 CUPS of sugar including the icing sugar ...
OMG it would have been so sweet

  it would be very extremely  sickly with all that sugar 

I didn't bother adding method  just what ingredients required

*Chantilly Cream tart *

5 green apple cored cored peeled
*POACHING LIQUID*

3 cup caster sugar
5 cup water
1 cinnamon stick
*BATTER*

2 cup brown sugar
2 cup plain flour
1 cup oats
300 g unsalted butter
1/2 cup sultanas
*CARAMEL*

3 cup sugar
3 cup water
*CHANTILLY CREAM*

400 ml thickened cream
1 cup pure icing sugar
2 1/2 tbs vanilla essence


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm a good cook even if I say so myself..  

However regardless of how much I try, how many recipes, how many tips and trciks, make sure the bowl is spotless, and the oven is very cool..I cannot get decent meringues. They're not bad enough to chuck out but they're not light and fluffy as they should be...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I'm a good cook even if I say so myself..
> 
> However regardless of how much I try, how many recipes, how many tips and trciks, make sure the bowl is spotless, and the oven is very cool..I cannot get decent meringues. They're not bad enough to chuck out but they're not light and fluffy as they should be...


I have problems with them too, mine come out sort of gummy instead of dry and crisp.

Popovers are another simple thing that I can't make with good results.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I have problems with them too, *mine come out sort of gummy instead of dry and crisp.*
> 
> Popovers are another simple thing that I can't make with good results.


 yes mine come out exactly that way too


----------



## Duster (Jan 13, 2020)

I have never made a decent soufflé, though I tried several times.  I no longer can have eggs, so that's okay.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

I laughed at that   but I love Kale..I used to hate it because it was bitter  but I really like it now , I think in recent years we may be growing  or importing  a milder  strain...


----------



## Catlady (Jan 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I laughed at that   but I love Kale..I used to hate it because it was bitter  but I really like it now , I think in recent years we may be growing  or importing  a milder  strain...


I buy kale for my tortoise, she loves it.  I tried it in salads and sauteing it but it was very ''chewy''.  How do you make it?  On the other hand, I love escarole but can't find it in my store.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 13, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Me and curry do NOT get along.  I once made a recipe with curry and had to throw away.  It was in a book about the Okinawa diet.





Lc jones said:


> I am definitely not a curry fan



I LOVE curry! Made it last night in fact. Grew up on it-probably the most "exotic" dish my mom made back then,and I made it frequently when my kids were growing up.Everyone loved it-including Mr. Robinson. But then,several years ago,he decided he no longer liked it. But I made it anyway a while back,and last night he requested it-and loved it.

Now,how do I get the "aroma" out of our bedroom?? It drifted back there while I was cooking and still smells like it`s cooking lol.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 13, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I buy kale for my tortoise, she loves it.  I tried it in salads and sauteing it but it was very ''chewy''.  How do you make it?  On the other hand, I love escarole but can't find it in my store.



The trick to kale not being chewy is to massage the leaves.I think you are supposed to put olive oil on first,then massage,but maybe not. Think I will Google that....


----------



## Judycat (Jan 13, 2020)

I tried making scalloped apples with cranberries for Thanksgiving once. It turned out so tangy my kids named it Lockjaw.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 13, 2020)

Years ago,I was on one of my healthy eating kicks and tried a recipe....get ready for this...Apple Chicken Sausage with brown rice and raspberries?strawberries? (can`t remember.) Anyway,it was hubby and I,all four kids and the eldest two`s fiances were there. We all sat down at the table and I dished it up. Everybody took the obligatory tiny bite and looked at each other,stifling their laughter. Finally,one of my future sons in law stood up and said "Chinese,anyone?" So out we went.

Sidenote:we got to the Chinese restaurant and started to move tables to accommodate the 8 of us,and when the tables were moved,a bunch of cockroaches came skittering out! YIKES! We all got up to leave and the waitress (probably owner) came running out.Same son in law said to her."They all decided they want pizza." lol.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 13, 2020)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Sidenote:we got to the Chinese restaurant and started to move tables to accommodate the 8 of us,and when the tables were moved,a bunch of cockroaches came skittering out! YIKES! We all got up to leave and the waitress (probably owner) came running out.Same son in law said to her."*They all decided they want pizza*." lol.


Tell me what happened at the pizza place, did a rat take off with one of the slices?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 13, 2020)

Honestly,it wouldn`t have surprised me!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 14, 2020)

You have to remove the green part of the fresh kale from the stems. Then rinse and freeze. When thawed it will be tender and emulsify better in the blender if you still make kale smoothies.

I don't mind kale; sometimes I put it in a vegetable soup.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 14, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> You have to remove the green part of the fresh kale from the stems. Then rinse and freeze. When thawed it will be tender and emulsify better in the blender if you still make kale smoothies.  I don't mind kale; sometimes I put it in a vegetable soup.


I don't care for smoothies, I will probably saute it.  Thanks for the hint, will try it.  Kale is supposed to be good nutrition.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 14, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I buy kale for my tortoise, she loves it.  I tried it in salads and sauteing it but it was very ''chewy''.  How do you make it?  On the other hand, I love escarole but can't find it in my store.



https://twohealthykitchens.com/do-you-need-to-massage-kale/


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 15, 2020)

Dunno if it's just me, but masasing one's food seems a bit woo-woo to me.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 15, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Dunno if it's just me, but masasing one's food seems a bit woo-woo to me.


I wouldn't do it either.  LOL  But, according to the article, you can make kale softer just by chopping in small dices or letting it be for a while in the dressing.  Or like RR said, freeze it.  Supposedly it's good nutrition and worth it.  My tortoise loves it and eats it with no problem.   I'll remember to chop it up when I feed her after she wakes up in March.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 15, 2020)

I tried making creamed spinach one time and thought I would be smart and substitute yogurt for sour cream.  I picked up *vanilla* yogurt by mistake.  Fortunately I was the first one to take a bite and let the rest of the family know, “Don’t eat the spinach !!”  Ewwww


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 15, 2020)

The first dinner I attempted to cook my wife after getting married. I worked midnights and she worked days. I was never much of a cook. I thought I'd surprise her and make dinner. I think I put every canned good we had in the pantry into the pot and it just kept getting worse. No recipe what-so-ever. Things only got better from there.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 15, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> The first dinner I attempted to cook my wife after getting married. I worked midnights and she worked days. I was never much of a cook. I thought I'd surprise her and make dinner. I think I put every canned good we had in the pantry into the pot and it just kept getting worse. No recipe what-so-ever. Things only got better from there.


I can't imagine what it tasted like, and what it did to your intestines.   Weellll, did you two eat any of it????  What was her reaction?  LOL


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 15, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I can't imagine what it tasted like, and what it did to your intestines.   Weellll, did you two eat any of it????  What was her reaction?  LOL


She is so sweet and kind, has to be to put up with me for so many years she attempted to eat it, we both did - we were so poor, but in the end we had to pitch it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I buy kale for my tortoise, she loves it.  I tried it in salads and sauteing it but it was very ''chewy''.*  How do you make it? * On the other hand, I love escarole but can't find it in my store.


 oh easy..just strip the stems  out and roll it up cut into strips and massage it for a minute with your finger tips, and then cook it in a little oil in the frying pan for about 4 or 5 minutes  or steam  for about 10 mins.

if you're serving it raw in a salad, then add you r dressing to the kale first and let it marinate or about 10 or 15 minutes that will make it tender... or if you need it quickly, add it to a little bit  of oil in a bowl  and massage with your fingers for about 3  minutes ( little bit longer than the cooked)... I always a dd a tiny bit of butter to my Kale as well


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 15, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> oh easy..just strip the stems  out and roll it up cut into strips and massage it for a minute with your finger tips, and then cook it in a little oil in the frying pan for about 4 or 5 minutes  or steam  for about 10 mins.
> 
> if you're serving it raw in a salad, then add you r dressing to the kale first and let it marinate or about 10 or 15 minutes that will make it tender... or if you need it quickly, add it to a little bit  of oil in a bowl  and massage with your fingers for about 3  minutes ( little bit longer than the cooked)... I always a dd a tiny bit of butter to my Kale as well


I used to buy Romaine lettuce for my yellow tangs when I had a salt water aquarium, they LOVED it.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 16, 2020)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Years ago,I was on one of my healthy eating kicks and tried a recipe....get ready for this...Apple Chicken Sausage with brown rice and raspberries?strawberries? (can`t remember.) Anyway,it was hubby and I,all four kids and the eldest two`s fiances were there. We all sat down at the table and I dished it up. Everybody took the obligatory tiny bite and looked at each other,stifling their laughter. Finally,one of my future sons in law stood up and said "Chinese,anyone?" So out we went.
> 
> Sidenote:we got to the Chinese restaurant and started to move tables to accommodate the 8 of us,and when the tables were moved,a bunch of cockroaches came skittering out! YIKES! We all got up to leave and the waitress (probably owner) came running out.Same son in law said to her."They all decided they want pizza." lol.


I like your son-in-law already, Mrs. R!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jan 17, 2020)

We did lamb shanks in the crock pot once.  It had lots of Moroccan spices, and smelled great. And it was absolutely bland and almost tasteless.  Such an expensive disappointment! Oh well.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 20, 2020)

Crock pot egg custard. It didn't taste bad but it was so watery that I wound up throwing much of it out.  I will never do that again. Subsequently found out it's much easier to make it in my NuWave oven anyway, just like in a regular oven, plus it takes a lot less time.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 20, 2020)

Diva, your comment reminded me of something that my husband tried a dozen years ago or more.  At the time he was quite enthralled with Alton Brown.  Watched him a lot.  A LOT.  A WHOLE LOT.  

Well, it was Easter time and I was getting ready to boil some water for eggs, when DH comes into the kitchen and says he'll take on this Easter task with the help of his boy, Alton.

The recipe called for placing the eggs on a very wet dish towel and baking them in the oven (forget the time and temp).  Bear in mind, my husband is not a bad cook, but he's strictly a stovetop chef unless the package says Swanson.   I was very skeptical but he insisted that he and Alton had this.  I figured the guy's a tv star, a chef and a quasi food scientist; maybe I'll learn something.

Long story a bit shorter, pretty soon we smell something burning.  Yes, (DH's favorite) dishtowel was crisping.  Took out the smoking dishtowel, tested one of the eggs, which was nowhere near fully cooked.  I boiled water to finish them off, threw out the burnt towel, and aired out the kitchen.

That DH used the dishtowel whose pattern he particularly liked was testimony to his unshakeable faith in Alton, overriding his lifelong understanding of physics and what was very likely to happen to cotton in a hot oven.

Silver lining: In this one fell swoop, DH was cured of his obsession with Alton Brown, FoodTV, and TV chefs who tout convoluted, unlikely recipes. Mention Alton Brown to him now and he's likely to grumble, "That hack cost me my favorite dish towel."

I'm sure you understand why I keep my favorite dish towel under wraps when hubby hits the kitchen.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 20, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Diva, your comment reminded me of something that my husband tried a dozen years ago or more.  At the time he was quite enthralled with Alton Brown.  Watched him a lot.  A LOT.  A WHOLE LOT.
> 
> Well, it was Easter time and I was getting ready to boil some water to for eggs, when DH comes into the kitchen and says he'll take on this Easter task with the help of his boy, Alton.
> 
> ...


Funny story!


----------

